# tieing a knot with powerpro



## fish all over (Jul 15, 2007)

i cant seem 2 get my knots with the powerpro 2 stay knoted on my hooks the line always slide though the loop on the hook what can i do 2 keep that from happening


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

For inshore drum and trout fishing i use 18 inches or so of a florocarbon or mono leader connected with an albright knot!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you need to make twice as many turns with PP to get it to hold with your normal knots...


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

what rockfish1 said except also loop it through the eye of the swivel or lure twice instead of just putting it through once.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Try tieing a palomar and you shouldn't have a problem with it....... Don't use powerpro,just fireline and suffix,although a uni should hold in pp as well as a palomar or nailknot...
Generally use a short mono leader or flouro,but those knots should hold tied straight to the hook...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i use the uni knot system almost 100% of the time and have very very few problems.
a well tied knot in power pro is really strong.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*Palomar for the Braid*

Fish Every Where... What Drumdum says. I use PP exclusively & use the PALOMAR KNOT tying to the terminal tackle(swivels,etc). Have never had a slip since! It's fast & easy. Go for it. Best of luck, Stevie


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Palomar and uni knot. I've had the palomar slip a couple of times--always with extreme pullage and fairly small PP, but the uni, with at least 8 or 9 wraps, shouldn't slip.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i tie a spyder hitch in the power pro then in the loop i tie a uni with a mono leader then cut tag ends and however much mono i want and then wala done..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

terminal knots to braid are the weak point, in both variety of knots as well as being terrible under "shock". A uni, or a a tie a regular cinch knot, however before cinching down, come out with your tag as usual, and tie a overhand knot to your tag section, that will eliminate it as well. most knots will slip with braid, as dd stated a palomar works as well.

a short leader of mono or flouro tied correctly to a terminal knot is much stronger than braid directly to a terminal knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Palomar and uni knot. I've had the palomar slip a couple of times--always with extreme pullage and fairly small PP, but the uni, with at least 8 or 9 wraps, shouldn't slip.


 Wondering HOW a polamar CAN SLIP??

You double the line,tie overhand and slid the tag end (which is the doubled end) over the running line,then cinch it against it... You don't even have a tag end to cut or to slip.. Can see it breaking,but can't really see it slipping???


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surgeons Loop and Snells never fail*

I always tie a surgeons loop on my hooks with heavy line and let them dangle in the loop or I snell them with 20 lb or under line.

They never fail.


----------



## fish all over (Jul 15, 2007)

I took a swivel and tied 2 my pp and add a piece of 20# test 2 the botton of the swivel for a leader line with a weight and 2 beads


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.powerpro.com/using/knots.asp


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

No problem, just use mono....


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

This will NOT slip and it's strong. 

Double the PP back on itself 12 to 18 inches or so. Pass the doubled PP through the eye of the hook or swivel twice. Then tie a six turn uni knot with the doubled line. Use more turns in the Uni for light PP.

This knot is a lot prettier than the Palomar, too!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

when i tie the uni,i cinch it down real tight.
wet it good(saliva works) and crank down on it.
i cut my tag end flush and can't remember one ever slipping.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

fish every where said:


> i cant seem 2 get my knots with the powerpro 2 stay knoted on my hooks the line always slide though the loop on the hook what can i do 2 keep that from happening


Braid knots tend to slip when wet,after you tie your knots apply a drop of super glue to the knot itself.Let the glue soak in to knot that should work its a tip from a book I got on tying knots


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

"Braid knots tend to slip when wet"
huh?
a well tied knot should not slip whether tied in braid or mono.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> "Braid knots tend to slip when wet"
> huh?
> a well tied knot should not slip whether tied in braid or mono.


 Finally,someone who thinks like I do....


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

:fishing:


fish bucket said:


> "Braid knots tend to slip when wet"
> huh?
> a well tied knot should not slip whether tied in braid or mono.


FB i'm just quoting a tip I read in a book on tying knots,me myself I havent had a problem with braid


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Finally,someone who thinks like I do....


yep, I use a uni-uni knot.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

As Drumdum has said the palomar knot is a very easy and dependable knot to tie pp to hooks or terminal tackle. Wet or dry this knot cannot slip. Have never ever had this knot to slip under any conditions, not to mention it is absolutely the easiest knot to tie.
As for attaching pp to mono shock leaders I've found the spider to no-name to be the easiest. I've just started using shock leaders this year, so I'm no expert, but I've not had this combo fail yet and it's easy to tie and remember.
As for mono to hooks I like the snell knot. 

Here's a link to the palomar knot and others as well.
http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php

I suggest you practice till ya can tie all the knots you use with your eyes closed
and test them before you hit the water and not with the fish of a lifetime on the other end


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Wondering HOW a polamar CAN SLIP??
> 
> You double the line,tie overhand and slid the tag end (which is the doubled end) over the running line,then cinch it against it... You don't even have a tag end to cut or to slip.. Can see it breaking,but can't really see it slipping???


I've had it happen 2-3 times. I pull the tag end short to avoid cutting it, and I believe the tag end is slipping and compromising the knot. Last time I remember it happening I was casting a 3/4oz. rattle trap across a pond, managed a violent backlash, and when the line stopped pouring out the lure kept right on going. This was 20# braid, a freshly tied on lure and I always inspect the line for abrasion, it had to be the knot. This was actually with Fireline, and thinking about it I recall it happening with Spiderline as well, not PP. Flat braid is slippery.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I've had it happen 2-3 times. I pull the tag end short to avoid cutting it, and I believe the tag end is slipping and compromising the knot. Last time I remember it happening I was casting a 3/4oz. rattle trap across a pond, managed a violent backlash, and when the line stopped pouring out the lure kept right on going. This was 20# braid, a freshly tied on lure and I always inspect the line for abrasion, it had to be the knot. This was actually with Fireline, and thinking about it I recall it happening with Spiderline as well, not PP. Flat braid is slippery.


Have you ever tried the double loop palomar?
I will say that I have had problems with braid breaking due to wear at the top eye during transport. Last year I had a 15' rod that I was not using but was in the rack rigged up and twice the braid broke, no weight,or hook, just pulled over and attached to an eye.This was brand new 30# line. Also this fall I had a friends 525 that was loaded with fairly new braid, but not enough to cast so I stripped the line off and was using it to practice different Knots and every time i pulled to test the knot it snapped,(the line), well below the advertised poundage. I just figured it was a bad batch. I have found that although braid has a very high tensile strength, You do have to keep a close check on it.
Rebel I can't explain why yours would slip, but the dynamics of the palomar should not allow it to slip.
Also one thing I always do is I'll slip the hook onto something and pull my knots to tighten and compress them.

I tried to find an example of the double, but couldn't find one. When you make your first loop, instead of going over the hook, loop it around again and the slip it over the hood or tackle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

*"triple palomar"*

Geoff Wilson's book "Encyclopedia of Fishing Knots & Rigs" has an example on page 27,it seems to be a palomar tied with a doubled line(not spliced)


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm really surprised that so many are having knot troubles.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I've had it happen 2-3 times. I pull the tag end short to avoid cutting it, and I believe the tag end is slipping and compromising the knot. Last time I remember it happening I was casting a 3/4oz. rattle trap across a pond, managed a violent backlash, and when the line stopped pouring out the lure kept right on going. This was 20# braid, a freshly tied on lure and I always inspect the line for abrasion, it had to be the knot. This was actually with Fireline, and thinking about it I recall it happening with Spiderline as well, not PP. Flat braid is slippery.


 I use fireline 90% of the time with spinners,the other 10 with suffix braid.. Generally don't tie straight on,but have done so in the past with uni,nail,and palomar,never had either slip... I do pull the devil out of my knots before they ever hit the water though.. Don't really understand the problem with any knot slipping that is tied correctly?? As was said though,I don't usually tie straight on with fireline or the suffix that I use once and a while,so could be speaking out of turn...


----------

